# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Góc chia sẻ kiến thức: Các bộ phận chính của máy cắt CNC Fiber Laser

## toandacloc.cnc

Dành cho những bạn nào đang quan tâm và muốn tìm hiểu về dòng *máy cắt Fiber Laser CNC*. Dưới đây mình xin được chia sẻ 6 bộ phận chính cấu thành nên một chiếc máy Fiber Laser CNC (TDL-3015E dòng máy giá rẻ)

>>> Tìm hiểu 15 chức năng có trên máy cắt CNC Laser Fiber 

*1. Thân máy*

Thân máy được thiết kế, chế tạo bởi *công ty Toàn Đắc Lộc* trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại đảm bảo gia công chính xác đến từng chi tiết do đó TDL tự tin *Bảo hành thân máy trong 10 năm*.





Thân máy được chế tạo từ  thép có độ bền cao, sử dụng lắp ghép bằng HÀN. Qui trình sản xuất rất nhiều công đoạn phức tạp và được kiểm soát chặt chẽ trong từng khâu:

- Chọn vật liệu có chứng chỉ xuất xứ rõ ràng từ nhà cung cấp uy tín, tiếp đến cắt chính xác trên máy cắt cnc và HÀN bằng que hàn chịu lực và áp dụng qui trình hàn đặc biệt tránh ứng suất và biến dạng

- Hàn xong khung máy được xử lý hoàn toàn ứng suất dư

- Để nguội khung máy ngoài trời 30 ngày

- Gia công chính xác trên máy phay cnc khổ lớn lớn cùng các loại máy công cụ khác: Khoan, mài…

- RUNG khử ứng suất lần cuối

- Làm sạch và sơn chống gỉ hai lớp

*2. Hệ thống điều khiển CNC*

Máy tính công nghiệp Advantech

Phầm mềm điều khiển CNC - Cypcut

Phần mềm Cad-Cam Nesting

*3. Nguồn cắt laser*

Toàn Đắc Lộc là nhà phân phối chính thức của hãng sản xuất nguồn cắt Laser số 1 thế giới IPG - Đức tại Việt Nam

Khác với mua máy từ các Công ty thương mại nhập hàng ở Trung Quốc phải phụ thuộc vào nhà sản xuất từ Trung Quốc, khách hàng mua nguồn cắt laser IPG từ TDL sẽ được hưởng dịch vụ sau bán hàng trực tiếp từ IPG và được IPG cấp Account

*4. Bộ điều khiển tự động độ cao mỏ cắt laser*

Bộ điều khiển chiều cao điện dung độc lập BCS100 là phương pháp điều khiển vòng kín được áp dụng cho điều khiển đầu cắt laser, là một thiết bị chiều cao điện dung hiệu năng cao. Bên cạnh việc kiểm soát bình thường tương tự như các sản phẩm khác, BCS100 còn cung cấp giao diện truyền thông Ethernet độc đáo (giao thức TCP / IP), có thể hợp tác với phần mềm cắt laze CypCut để theo dõi và phân đoạn, cắt cạnh, đục, thủng dần…vv BCS100 thông qua thuật toán định vị vị trí kín, tốc độ và độ chính xác tốt hơn các sản phẩm tương tự trong và ngoài nước.

*5. Đầu cắt laser Auto Focus - Tự động chỉnh tiêu cự thương hiệu Raytools Thụy sĩ*

Hiện trên thị trường có nhiều loại đầu cắt khác nhau, nhưng Raytools là thương hiệu lớn có chất lượng cắt tốt, tuổi thọ cao, giá thành tốt và đặc biệt là loại sản phẩm phổ thông được nhiều người sử dụng nên việc mua phụ tùng dễ dàng

>>>  Chi tiết các loại đầu cắt Laser Raytools

Theo công năng sử dụng có hai loại đầu cắt Raytool đó là đầu cắt điều chỉnh tiêu cự bằng tay và đầu cắt điều chỉnh tiêu cự tự động. Để đơn giản cho người sử dụng, chúng tôi cung cấp đầu cắt Fiber Laser có lắp sẵn hệ thống điều khiển tiêu cự tự động Auto Focus.



Toandacloc là đại diện cung cấp đầu cắt, phụ tùng và cũng là trung tâm bảo hành các sản phẩm của Raytools tại Việt Nam

*6. Một số bộ phận khác*

Servo motor Yaskawa - Nhật

Hộp số hàng tinh Arcmin<3 Hunphrey - Đài Loan

Van điều áp SMC - Nhật

Máy làm máy nguồn cắt Laser

Thanh trượt Hiwin - Đài Loan

Thanh răng YYC - Đài LoanĐó là tất cả các bộ phận cần phải có để một chiếc máy laser cnc hoạt động tốt. Nếu thấy bài viết hữu ích hãy chia sẽ đến mọi người.

Cần được hỗ trợ thêm thông tin cụ thể về giá thành liên hệ mình theo thông tin bên dưới nhé !

-----------

Thông tin liên hệ

Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC


🔶 Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
🔶 Di động: 0917.26.44.99
🔶 Hotline: 0903.354.737
🔶 Email 2: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
🔶 Website: toandacloc.com

----------


## CKD

Chào bạn!
Nếu tất cả các bài viết của bạn không được chỉnh sửa, dùng đúng cở (size) chữ thì tất cả bài viết vi phạm sẽ bị xóa và khóa thành viên.

Vui lòng xem qua Nội quy trước khi viết bài.

----------

